# Unemployed for 3 years due to different anxieties



## HopingforMiracle (Jan 30, 2016)

I have been having different types of anxiety - SA, GAD , Work Anxiety, Performance Anxiety or years now. Yes am pretty much filled with all these types of anxieties that has completely ruined my life. I 
worked nearly 10 years with breaks between but couldn't contiue workin as it was causin too much stress. Medications did help but came with adverse side effects so had to quit the job and its been 3 years since.

And for almost 3 years now i have been unemployed, still worried about my career change , what to do in the future as i have no idea whatsoever. I did take some steps to cure my fears but till now nothing worked out and am still suffering. The mere thought of been a total failure for not even able to work or develop enough skills in my old career hurts me to this day.

Now it is time for me to go find another job but going to any new field means wasting my entire 10 years of my life. Even though am fine with that , the thought of going and starting in a new field as a fresher scars me to hell. Just scared to even think of how i will be ridiculed or treated there by relatively younger people , kills me each time. Now am so under confident that am not sure if i can manage another job at all irrespective of how simple it might be. Not to mention the fear whether i will be hired after such a long break and at such an old age keeps frustrating me. The salary will also be quite less of what i used to get earlier makes me feel that am the biggest LOSER in the world. Every person grows in life but for me it is absolutely the other way round . This makes me feel more horrible and sad. But it was my fault so i have to go thru this so i have consoled myself to this at least.

BTW am 35 now and it is too difficult to find a job at this age , that too in a new field as a fresher in my country. As though this mental issue is not enough , i have occipital neuralgia too . This gives me headaches constant 24x7 and have been dealing with it for the past 2.5 years , which was the other main reason for not even looking out or a job all these years

AM a dumb person that's what i am may be i have ADD and learning disability too as i don't even remember whatever i used to due in my previous job. This thought of total failure makes me too worried and am unable to stop worrying at all.. Many days i think to end my life but am scared to even do that since i don't want my parents to suffer at an old age. 

Any help or suggestions of how to cure my fear other than medications , is it possible to cure it at this advanced stage ?

sorry for such a long post and whining


----------



## MRM3 (Feb 1, 2016)

I can completely relate. I also have been unemployed for 3 years because of my anxiety disorders and clinical depression. Unfortunately, I wish I could share with you the secret to overcoming this problem over night (if you find it out before me, please let me know) but all I can say that is you are not alone. I have the same fears you do about entering the work environment again. I also feel like the biggest failure in the world, as by now I should be this booming success and have my independence, however I am a far cry from that. I guess the best thing is to take one day at a time or at least so they say.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

It's been almost 2 years for me and I've had breaks in the past, the longest being 4 or 5 years. I applied for disability recently. You might consider that, especially with your 24/7 headaches.


----------



## HopingforMiracle (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, but unfortunately am not in US . Am from a developin country in asia where such anxieties are laughed at and termed as completely insane. And unfortunately we have no proper benefits at all


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ive been unemployed for 9 years


----------



## Kosmos (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello HopingforMiracle, 

Where in India are you put up? 

PM if you need someone to talk to  

I'm from Bangalore btw.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

You may have to start at the bottom and work up. If you've been unemployed for awhile you don't have a lot of bargaining power with companies. Tell them you're willing to start at the bottom.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm. Being unemployed for 3 years isn't to good. I would recommend going into volunteer positions but in the meantime I would agree with the career change. 

If you're struggling in a field that you don't really like then it might be time to look at a different field...


----------

